# Royal Birkdale Tuesday 29th March 2016 @ 1:30pm



## Stuart_C (Mar 14, 2016)

There is a space to make up a 4ball to play one of the iconic open courses. 

If anybody wants to play let us know.

The cost is Â£145 which includes a bit of food, but I'll take Â£120.

The other 3 are Kaz, Liverbirdie and Gregbwfc. I hope the above names don't put you off


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 14, 2016)

99% sure I'll take this big man, will confirm when back at work (and less rough!!) tomorrow :thup:

Should drag the standard of the 4 ball down a notch or 2 :rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 14, 2016)

Thank god for that. I've been desperately trying not to pull the trigger on this. Just too much to organise to make it doable, but so so tempted. 

The only real downside is that as soon as I start talking to Stuey, he starts trying to sell me my own irons back!!!!!


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 14, 2016)

I reckon Steven Spielberg could turn this Saga into a film.

..THE ROAD TO BIRKDALE,THE INFINATE JOURNEY..


Coming to a cinema near you


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 14, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			I reckon Steven Spielberg could turn this Saga into a film.

..THE ROAD TO BIRKDALE,THE INFINATE JOURNEY..


Coming to a cinema near you 

Click to expand...

I'm starting to dare to dream this game might actually happen (sadly without stu but yay Iain!) but anything can still go wrong in the next fortnight....


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 14, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Thank god for that. I've been desperately trying not to pull the trigger on this. Just too much to organise to make it doable, but so so tempted. 

The only real downside is that as soon as I start talking to Stuey, he starts trying to sell me my own irons back!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Haha I'm not that eager....yet


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 14, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			99% sure I'll take this big man, will confirm when back at work (and less rough!!) tomorrow :thup:

Should drag the standard of the 4 ball down a notch or 2 :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

No worries mate.


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 15, 2016)

I'm in for this now :whoo:

Sent Stu the money to cover his losses/add to his winnings from Cheltenham.....

Sincere apologies to Kaz, Pedro and Andy!! 

Can't wait for this now, unexpected but welcome addition to my golf days this year


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 15, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			I'm in for this now :whoo:

Sent Stu the money to cover his losses/add to his winnings from Cheltenham.....

Sincere apologies to Kaz, Pedro and Andy!! 

Can't wait for this now, unexpected but welcome addition to my golf days this year 

Click to expand...

Money well spent mate :thup:
Its a league above anywhere else I've played.


----------



## Val (Mar 15, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			I'm in for this now :whoo:

Sent Stu the money to cover his losses/add to his winnings from Cheltenham.....

Sincere apologies to Kaz, Pedro and Andy!! 

Can't wait for this now, unexpected but welcome addition to my golf days this year 

Click to expand...


You'll love it mate, its an awesome place. Hopefully I'll get a chance later in the year


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 15, 2016)

Yes thanks jock I got the dosh, off to buy my tart a portmerion tea set:smirk:

Mods please close this thread now. Thank you.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 15, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			I'm in for this now :whoo:

Sent Stu the money to cover his losses/add to his winnings from Cheltenham.....

Sincere apologies to Kaz, Pedro and Andy!! 

Can't wait for this now, unexpected but welcome addition to my golf days this year 

Click to expand...

Welcome on board, skip.

No Scotland vs England matches though - you and Kaz could get a nett 59 between you.


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 28, 2016)

Have a great day tomorrow folks, hope the weather is kind


----------



## louise_a (Mar 28, 2016)

Have a great day folks!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 28, 2016)

Thanks, all.

Cant wait. 25 years ago when I took up golf, I never thought for a million years I'd be able to play an open venue.

Weather looks ok, but windy enough to make it very testing. A lot better than the two big rain drops and 50 mph wind that was forecast for the original day, last year.


----------



## Karl102 (Mar 29, 2016)

How did you guys go on.....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 29, 2016)

Karl102 said:



			How did you guys go on.....
		
Click to expand...

34 points for NWhacker - yeah right.....

29 points for me

27 points for Kaz

26 points for Andy G

Loved the course and in great nick. 

4 over gross for me on the front 9 for 17 points, was very satisfying, with a good run of pars in there. The rain came in for about 12 holes in the middle, and a 1/2/3 club wind was always about, but couldnt get going on the back 9, and had a few doubles. Birdie opportunities were very hard to come by, my closest was missing a four footer for birdie.

Me and Kaz were 3 up after 9, but they chipped away at us, and with Ian's birdie on 18, seen them two win it on the last.

I'll come back again on this deal, hopefully. Finally played it a year after the original date, but to play it with good friends is a great experience, shame our Stuey wasnt there, though.:thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 29, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			34 points for NWhacker - yeah right.....

29 points for me

27 points for Kaz

26 points for Andy G

Loved the course and in great nick. 

4 over gross for me on the front 9 for 17 points, was very satisfying, with a good run of pars in there. The rain came in for about 12 holes in the middle, and a 1/2/3 club wind was always about, but couldnt get going on the back 9, and had a few doubles. Birdie opportunities were very hard to come by, my closest was missing a four footer for birdie.

Me and Kaz were 3 up after 9, but they chipped away at us, and with Ian's birdie on 18, seen them two win it on the last.

I'll come back again on this deal, hopefully. Finally played it a year after the original date, but to play it with good friends is a great experience, shame our Stuey wasnt there, though.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Glad you all enjoyed it, shame about the weather though, i got caught in it while I was working outside.

I'll play it in the summer sometime.


----------



## gregbwfc (Mar 29, 2016)

Great day out, weather could've been a lot worse tbh.
Not the place to be playing if you've not had much course time the last few months 

Great company as ever - thanks to Pedro (and Stu initially) for arranging,Karen for coming all that way and giving us a putting masterclass.
And finally Iain for carrying me around to win on the last - poor lad's back must be killing him :lol:

Would be up for a return anytime when I'm able to :thup:


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 30, 2016)

Sounds good. Glad you all had a good one

Would love to play it this year before it hosts the Open.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 30, 2016)

Thanks again for the game guys, I really enjoyed it despite the weather! Git home about half twelve this morning do a long day but well worth it to play such a great course.

Not sure about points but a very disappointing 11 over par for me. Mainly due to a mid round slump - six holes from 9 through 14 for which I was 9 over during the worst of the weather. Taking the positives of only 2 over for the other 12 and eventually getting it together to finish with four solid pars.

Don't think I'll forget my approach to 9 in a hurry... I had a perfect PW yardage (in no wind that is) and flushed an 8 iron at it only to come down 15 yards short! 

Not sure about the "putting masterclass" either - 36 putts. Just didn't hit it close enough but it was a day when lots of longish putts looked in the hole before trickling past. Only one 3-putt and, as I said, once or twice.... that was DEFINITELY IN two inches short before diving right for no reason at all....


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 30, 2016)

Really enjoyed yesterday, thanks for the game all. :thup:  Great company, great course and some good golf from everyone made for a cracking day out despite the weather!

Loved the course, couldn't take it in as much as I'd maybe have liked to given the weather but is a pretty special place with some absolutely great holes.  I'll definitely go back.

I had a shocker off the tee but managed to hang on to a half decent score by my fingernails!  The places I was hitting it off the tee and a couple of silly doubles and three putts meant I was delighted to (just) break 80!  

None of us holed anything all day, so many putts that looked in a few inches from the hole that hit the edges was a bit frustrating!  I'd missed a few 8-15ft birdie putts so was glad to get one on the last eventually!

Thanks again for arranging and coming down Karen, sorry you missed out Stu, you'll love it when you get to play there (I may join you in the summer....... )


----------

